# I will not lose this fight!!



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Possibly not relevant enough for this forum, but had to be posted anyway!!! 3 more months until the fight!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgeZmznKpB4


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

DonRifle said:


> Possibly not relevant enough for this forum, but had to be posted anyway!!! 3 more months until the fight!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgeZmznKpB4


lol wut


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Took me a while to realize thats Van Damme. What ever happened to his Kickboxing fight that was supposed to happen like a year ago lol??
is that what he is possibly talking about?






and btw MODS move this crap.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Took me a while to realize thats Van Damme. What ever happened to his Kickboxing fight that was supposed to happen like a year ago lol??
> is that what he is possibly talking about?
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. And Van Damme had a heart attack earlier this year...I don't think he should be fighting anyone soon.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

systemdnb said:


> Agreed. And Van Damme had a heart attack earlier this year...I don't think he should be fighting anyone soon.


The fight is on in november....there was no heart attack last year merely rumour. 

That vid is from about 2 months ago, he is in training now. 

Sideways: You break my record, now I break you, like I break your friend :thumb02:

Van Damme to silence the doubters!


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Hold up JCVD is fighting now?


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

What the **** is this?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

DonRifle said:


> The fight is on in november....there was no heart attack last year merely rumour.
> 
> That vid is from about 2 months ago, he is in training now.
> 
> ...


say it... say it.... SAYYYYYY ITTT!!!!


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> Hold up JCVD is fighting now?


Yep its in november in thailand, bob arum is even on the promo.

He had a reality show on there a few months ago finishing the movies he was doing before the training camp. Pretty ropey show, but the dude knows what he has to do to win and he knows the training he has to do to have chance. The guy who trained him for competition when was young is training him for this as well.

He reckons if he can keep it on the outside and use his fabled kicks he can win. He also reckons that if he loses his family won't love him anymore and that all he has done in the past will have been for nothing!! Can't say he's the most sane individual, but thats some good motivation coming into a fight!!


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Yep its in november in thailand, bob arum is even on the promo.
> 
> He had a reality show on there a few months ago finishing the movies he was doing before the training camp. Pretty ropey show, but the dude knows what he has to do to win and he knows the training he has to do to have chance. The guy who trained him for competition when was young is training him for this as well.
> 
> He reckons if he can keep it on the outside and use his fabled kicks he can win. He also reckons that if he loses his family won't love him anymore and that all he has done in the past will have been for nothing!! Can't say he's the most sane individual, but thats some good motivation coming into a fight!!


I don`t know who he is fight or anything, but is this for real or is he making another bloodsport. i am a big jcvd fan, hell i sat through that movie JCVD it was crap but when he threw that famous kick near the end it made it into a class jcvd movie.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

It says on JCVD's kickboxing record he KO'ed someone with an axe kick back in the 1970's. That must've been awesome!


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> I don`t know who he is fight or anything, but is this for real or is he making another bloodsport. i am a big jcvd fan, hell i sat through that movie JCVD it was crap but when he threw that famous kick near the end it made it into a class jcvd movie.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDWGGFiaZ24&feature=related

the dude he is fighting is in there, no f***cking walkover I can tell you that! olympic gold medallist. Watching Van Damme do his kicks in the reality show was awesome, but his technique has worn him down badly. The way he finishes off his kicks apparently is a big no no for the body, lots of power though and looks great for the camera!

BTW he is pissed off big time because they are making a bloodsport sequal and they won't put him in the movie


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDWGGFiaZ24&feature=related
> 
> the dude he is fighting is in there, no f***cking walkover I can tell you that! olympic gold medallist. Watching Van Damme do his kicks in the reality show was awesome, but his technique has worn him down badly. The way he finishes off his kicks apparently is a big no no for the body, lots of power though and looks great for the camera!
> 
> BTW he is pissed off big time because they are making a bloodsport sequal and they won't put him in the movie


Damn he is going to get his ass kicked. Btw he has no reason to be pissed, bloodsport is the goat...bloodsport 2,3,4, and the new one will suck. That is one movie where there only can be one. Plus he was not in bloodsport 2-4.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Holy sh*T!!! JCVD is gonna die. Watch this video of his opponent. Hie elbows are just ridiculous.






Click 0n 1:38 to see an awesome upward elbow KO.


----------

